# Генту на Acer Aspire 5720z проблемы с перегревом.

## NerZhul

Здравствуйте.

Столкнулся с проблемой: на Генту на сабжевом ноутбуке при сильной нагрузке на процессор система перегревается и отключается.

Проблема временно решена использованием cpufreq и при компиляции сбиванием на 800 МГЦ каждый проц. 

powernowd и cpudynd не помогают. 

Спрашивал на форумах Асера - для винды посоветовали RMClock, чтобы сбить вольтаж на одну четверть. 

Кто может подсказать - есть ли аналоги этой программы на линукс или как сей вопрос можно решить?

Заранее благодарен.

----------

## fank

мне представляется, что нормально работающий на аппаратном уровне ноут должен выдерживать 100% нагрузку в течение неограниченного промежутка времени

разбери и замени термопасту на камне

мне всегда было достаточно алсил-3

----------

## NerZhul

Тут проблема в том, что это конструктивная недоработка системы охлаждения самой тачки. 

На форумах мне посоветовали уменьшить напряжение на проце. Но я не нашел ничего под линух, что  могло бы мне помочь.

С увю Алексей.

----------

## fank

а в биосе можно регулировать напряжение?

----------

## NerZhul

Если бы... 

Ноут бюджетный, а биос самый простенький... 

Хоть бери и винду ставь.

----------

## mango123

а на другой ноут поменять - никак?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Покажи вывод:

```
grep -C2 ACPI /var/log/dmesg
```

----------

## NerZhul

Для mango123 Большое спасибо за ценный совет, но по-моему так не интересно.

Для Laitr Keiows Вот вывод, что Вы просили:

```

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5bb000 - 000000007f5bf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5bf000 - 000000007f670000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f670000 - 000000007f6bf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6bf000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

--

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 7f670000 @ 8000-c000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 7f670000 end: 7f670000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0024 (r2 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7F6FE120, 0064 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1       1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7F6FD000, 00F4 (r4 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7F6F4000, 8968 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7F675000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7F6F3000, 0068 (r2 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7F6F2000, 003C (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NSLI 7F6F1000, 0176 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7F6F0000, 0038 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT        1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6EF000, 04C4 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6EE000, 0232 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6ED000, 00A0 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Tst     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007f670000

--

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

--

[    0.003264] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.003270] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.003301] ACPI: Core revision 20080926

[    0.021088] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.022414] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

--

[    0.106230] Time: 19:42:02  Date: 04/20/09

[    0.106230] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.106230] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.107028] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.107029] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.125286] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

[    0.125293] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.135679] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.142468] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.145838] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.159229] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.159237] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.159272] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.220087] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.220087] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.220259] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.220281] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.220348] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x94000000-0x940fffff]

[    0.220348] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0x80000000-0x8fffffff]

--

[    0.221844] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.221854] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.222046] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.222056] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.222106] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x5108-0x510f]

--

[    0.224005] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.224017] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x94100000-0x941fffff]

[    0.224073] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.224712] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.224960] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

[    0.225225] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

[    0.225481] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

[    0.239138] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.239364] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.240060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.240276] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.240493] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.240711] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.240927] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.241148] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.242078] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.242078] libata version 3.00 loaded.

--

[    0.242078] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.243001] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.243009] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.246972] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[    0.246995] NET: Registered protocol family 31

--

[    0.250056] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.250065] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.257449] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.257467] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.259162] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x164e-0x164f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.3 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x1fff), disabling

[    0.287105] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.287113] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.287132] system 00:01: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

[    0.287140] system 00:01: ioport range 0x610-0x610 has been reserved

--

[    0.332076] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.332079] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.332280] ACPI Warning (nseval-0168): Insufficient arguments - method [_OSC] needs 5, found 4 [20080926]

[    0.332509] ACPI Warning (nspredef-0252): \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, expected 4 [20080926]

[    0.357929] ACPI Warning (nseval-0168): Insufficient arguments - method [_OSC] needs 5, found 4 [20080926]

[    0.384080] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.384138] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

--

[    0.400248] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.404780] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.411482] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.500378] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.500898] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.752160] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.752425] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.755012] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.755190] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:03/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.758010] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.758172] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:03/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.758362] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.758510] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:03/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    0.761012] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.761927] ACPI: SSDT 7F674C90, 01EA (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.762745] ACPI: SSDT 7F673610, 05D7 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.766941] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.766946] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.766949] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.767020] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.767188] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.767262] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.767884] ACPI: SSDT 7F674F10, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.768522] ACPI: SSDT 7F676D10, 0083 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.771278] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.772914] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.774499] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.813061] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.828302] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (0 C)

[    0.830156] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.832068] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

--

[    0.991535] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x98404000 port 0x98404200 irq 2298

[    1.298024] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.301695] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.304293] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS542516K9SA00, BBCOC31P, max UDMA/133

[    1.306837] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.310684] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.313312] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.631021] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

Заранее спасибо.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Здесь решение твоей проблемы:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9167

----------

## NerZhul

Спасибо за ответ. Но тут дело не в этом. Кулера работают на полную катушку. Другой вопрос- что они не справляются с охлаждением.

Чтож - конкретизирую вопрос: Как я уже упоминал - на форуме асера мне сообщили решение для винды - это уменьшение напряжения на процессоре. Можно ли сделать аналогичное на Линуксе?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

По запросу intel voltage control linux гугль нам принес эти ссылки:

http://www.linux-phc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2

https://www.dedigentoo.org/trac/linux-phc/

http://www.linux-phc.org/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-phc/

Когда давно для Centrino был похожий патч, он успешно у меня работал.

----------

